# Capt. Jerry retired



## Captain Jerry (Feb 28, 2011)

As many of you may know, I sold my boat last year and moved ashore permanently. Although the morning breeze on a horse farm is quite different from that at sea, I have become used to it and accept it.

This morning I received notice of renewal of my Captain's license and it has caused me to pause and ponder. What with the fee and the mandatory drug test I have decided to let it lapse. Its not the fee so much as the drug test. I'm not sure how Lipitor and Nexium miight affect the outcome, but why risk the embarrassment of rejection. And is it just me or are they making the mouth on the sample bottles smaller. I've gotten used to my vari-focal glasses but depth perception at that angle is way off and the target is just way to difficult to hit. I can vector in on it but by the time I acquire the target, I'm out of ammo.

And so, the end of another phase of life. It takes me back to an earlier time when I was an apprentice baiter on a charter fishing vessel out of Oregon Inlet, N.C.  I was just a kid but I still remember the excitement when I achieved Master status.

That was years ago, and the passing of milestones on the road of life brings a different emotion. And so Captain Jerry, Master and Commander, will be no more.....

Just Jerry


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!

Now you can spend more time on your machining hobby.

-MB


----------



## cfellows (Feb 28, 2011)

Consider it another move forward, Jerry. Just beware of he fact the your significant other is aware that you have more "Free" time, so the list of gotta-be-done's could get longer!

Chuck


----------



## Foozer (Feb 28, 2011)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Consider it another move forward, Jerry. Just beware of he fact the your significant other is aware that you have more "Free" time, so the list of gotta-be-done's could get longer!
> 
> Chuck



so the list of gotta-be-done's could *WILL* get longer!


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 28, 2011)

A lobster boat in South Bristol Maine must be owned by one of your fellow masters- it is named MASTER BAITER

When I retired I moved from the city to the edge of the sea- The desk Im typing at is about 130 ft from the edge of Pleasant Cove. The sounds, smells and sights of this spot is far better than the city. Id hate to have to give up the sea.

On a serious note, I would think carefully before giving up the license. I dont know how hard it would be to re-new later, or how much it costs to keep it active, but a license like that is hard to earn. I would not give it up until you are no longer able to command safely.

As an example, a group from here was trying to ship relief supplies to Haiti and was stalled until a retired Master stepped forward to make the trip for free. You never know what might happen to make you want to go to sea again. 

The old line 'never burn bridges behind you' comes to mind.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Feb 28, 2011)

Jerry,
I had similar feelings when I retired my Chief Engineers license unlimited horsepower steam and diesel. I no longer miss the sea but it was very hard to give up.

Working in my shop is way less stressful. 

Congratulations.

Dan


----------



## dsquire (Feb 28, 2011)

Captain Jerry 

It may be just Jerry now but to all of us here at HMEM it will always be Captain Jerry. Horse farms are not all bad. Enjoy the the extra shop time and watch out for the honey-do's. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Captain Jerry (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you all, individually and collectively for the sympathetic comments. I was always under the impression that time spent maintaining a boat is not counted against your allotted hours. Time may pass more quickly now. The hour hand on the shop clock seems to fly around the dial.

Contrary to common wisdom, burning your bridges behind you is a great strategy if you goal is to keep moving forward. I may be wrong, but I've got a plan.

Jerry


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 28, 2011)

You never know what comes along. 

A couple of years ago I never would have guessed that my favorite pastime would become tooling slowly around on a tractor, looking for choice rocks to gather up and pile on various walls around the homestead. Every so often stopping the tractor under the trees, listening to the creeks flow and the birds chirping and dozing off for a awhile. 

Most of the time life just gets better as you age. Although I'm a year away from retiring, mentally I'm there already.


----------



## Captain Jerry (Feb 28, 2011)

I will see 73 this year and my bucket list is getting organized. It is a bit different than most. Instead of listing the things that I want to do in the time remaining, I am listing things that I don't ever want to do again. It has a more positive feeling. Like the girl that rode her bicycle down a cobblestone street and said "I hope I don't have to come that way again." 

I did give some thought to the problem that might come up if I ever want to renew my ticket and it turns out not to be a problem. It can be done at any time I choose. All it takes is a simple ceremony at a Tiki Bar, involving a bottle of the local spirit and a willing goat.

The real problem seems to be one of identity. I am known on several forums, users groups, E-mail servers and beach bars from Baltimore to the Ragged Islands as Captain Jerry. Making the change at all those locations is more than i can handle. I may reconsider my options.

Jerry


----------



## mklotz (Feb 28, 2011)

Like the girl that rode her bicycle down a cobblestone street and said "I hope I don't have to come that way again." 

Chuckle.  ;D


----------



## kvom (Feb 28, 2011)

> my favorite pastime would become tooling slowly around on a tractor, looking for choice rocks to gather up and pile on various walls around the homestead.



Is there a hobby website for that ??? ;D


----------



## steamer (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Jerry,

I don't think you should equate your identity or your experience to a piece of paper....If you've been a Captain for this long, it's not a profession , it's a personality trait....you'll never be anything other than a Captain....piece of paper present or not.......

Personally, I'd vote to leave it be.....JMHO.

Either way ....Jerry...glad your here and congratulations! 

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Feb 28, 2011)

CAPTAIN Jerry,

You will always be him to me.

So far I have managed to hang onto my Tickets Black Gang and Anchor Clanking. I don't actually do much of either at the moment but for me they are parts of who I am. As is this wonderful hobby.

Just my 2 Bob's, (1 &#1052;&#1086;&#1088;&#1103;&#1082;- the correct way of writing Maryak), worth.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Captain Jerry (Mar 16, 2011)

I was moping around about the identity thing and my #1 grandson came up with a solution. At his urging, I have applied for and been granted temporary status as a *SUPER HERO!*. To be granted permanent status I must submit for approval, the following:

1. Evidence of a Super Power.
2. Costume Design
3. Mission Statement
3. Vulnerability (may be encrypted)

I've got ninety days to comply. Suggestions are solicited and may be tolerated but, at least for the next 90 days, I am authorized to use the title "Captain Jerry"


----------



## steamer (Mar 16, 2011)

OK Just to get the right mental picture here

Do the tights have a capital "C" or a captial "J" sewn on the chest?  ;D


Dave


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 16, 2011)

I dunno Steamer, I'm still stuck back on the bottle of booze and a willing goat thing. Then you you have to throw in the tights thing. Whew! Man I need to get a REAL job. 


Does it 'have' to be willing, capt?....... just askin'  Rof}

BC1
Jim


----------



## Captain Jerry (Mar 16, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> OK Just to get the right mental picture here
> 
> Do the tights have a capital "C" or a captial "J" sewn on the chest?  ;D
> 
> ...



Nothing has been ruled out yet, Dave. Why not both?

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry (Mar 16, 2011)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> I dunno Steamer, I'm still stuck back on the bottle of booze and a willing goat thing. Then you you have to throw in the tights thing. Whew! Man I need to get a REAL job.
> 
> 
> Does it 'have' to be willing, capt?....... just askin'  Rof}
> ...



Jim

Don't read to much into the goat thing. The goat's role in the ceremony is just to keep things low key.

Jerry


----------



## steamer (Mar 16, 2011)

Captain Jerry  said:
			
		

> Nothing has been ruled out yet, Dave. Why not both?
> 
> Jerry




 ;D :big:


----------



## joe d (Mar 16, 2011)

Jerry

Maybe you could work out a deal with Zee for a tutu as a costume....

your super power could involve M&Ms

Joe


----------



## steamer (Mar 16, 2011)

joe d  said:
			
		

> Jerry
> 
> Maybe you could work out a deal with Zee for a tutu as a costume....
> 
> ...



 Rof} Rof} Rof}  Feel the love!  You paying attention to this Zee?


----------



## Captain Jerry (Mar 16, 2011)

joe d  said:
			
		

> Jerry
> 
> Maybe you could work out a deal with Zee for a tutu as a costume....
> 
> ...



Joe

If it turns out that my costume is a tutu and tights, I'm going to have to claim invisibility as my super power.

Jerry


----------

